

Ask HN: Where to find public data? - StandardFuture

What are the best public data sources for a particular city (United States)?
======
darkstar999
[http://www.datamob.org/datasets](http://www.datamob.org/datasets)

[http://www.data.gov/](http://www.data.gov/)

